# Ideas automatización puerta garaje



## xengu (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola amigos,

Estoi trabajando en la automatización de la puerta de mi garaje. Estoi en fase de definición por lo que os agradecería que me dieseis ideas para automatizar. Por ejemplo, la puerta va ha tener 3 tipos de funcionamiento.

  * Manual: será necesarío tener apretado cierto pulsador para accionar la puerta, una vez que dejemos de pulsar el  pulsador o la puerta active el fin de carrera correspondiente la puerta se parará.

* Semi-Automatico: apretamos por un instante el pulsador y la puerta realizará una maniobra completa (abrirse o cerrarse) hasta que la puerta active un fin de carrera. La puerta se mantendrá en esta posición hasta que volvamos ha pulsar el pulsador.

*Automatico: Al pulsar por un instante el pulsador la puerta se abrira, esperará cierto tiempo y volverá a cerrarse. En caso de que accionemos el pulsador cuando la puerta esta bajando este debera de invertir el mobimiento con el cual empezará ha abrirse para posteriormente cerrarse despues de una temporización. 

Tambien disponemos de un mando ha distancia (para gobernar la puerta remotamente) y una celula foto electrica que impida atrapar con la puerta alguna persona.

Tambien he pensado temporizar la luz del garaje. Si algien acciona la puerta la luz se encendera 1 minuto para luego volver a apagarse automaticamente.

¿Se os ocurre alguna otra cosa que podamos automatizar en el garaje? ¿O alguna otro modo de funcionamiento?

Para programar la lógica es utilizará algún micro de la familia 81 o algún PIC. Cuando tenga el garaje en marcha posteare aqui fotos, esquemas, programa, etc  por si a alguno le bale.

Quedo a la espera de vuestras sujerencias.


----------



## wacalo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola: se me ocurre que podrias cambiar el modo automático; en este modo la puerta deberá abrirse sin la intervención de un operador, o sea sin bajarse del vehículo. También deberá cerrarse automáticamente una vez que el auto esté adentro (para esto podrá usarse una barrera fotoeléctrica o algún fin de carrera).
También sería útil un pulsador de emergencia (rojo grande).
Saludos.


----------



## xengu (Jun 9, 2009)

Gracias wacalo,

Tomo nota. ¿Se os ocurre alguna otra cosa a autamatizar en un garaje que no tenga que ver con la puerta y la luz?

Un saludo.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 9, 2009)

En algunos tipos de apertura mediante pistones suele ocurrir que cuando hay mucha corriente de aire empujando la puerta, la cerradura no queda liberada, para corregir esto lo que se hace es invertir por un instante el giro del motor para liberar la cerradura y inmediatamente abrir la puerta.
El final de carrera para detectar que la puerta esta cerrada puedes situarlo dentro de la misma cerradura.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2009)

son todas funciones comunes las que pones, lo que puso pepechip es una de seguridad hacia el equipo.
hay mil en ese sentido, deberias pensar por ese lado.

tuviste en cuenta una entrada para un sensor infrarrojos ? (el sensor se usa para (ver dibujo)).
que pasa si al irte no termina de cerrar sola por una obstruccion?
que controle (ya que usas un micro ) el semafor de aviso.
supervisar funcionamiento del motor para prevenir fallas 
control de la traba si la tiene (verificar con switch si abrio y luego si cerro) .

etc.
y mas etc.......


----------



## xengu (Jun 9, 2009)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> En algunos tipos de apertura mediante pistones suele ocurrir que cuando hay mucha corriente de aire empujando la puerta, la cerradura no queda liberada, para corregir esto lo que se hace es invertir por un instante el giro del motor para liberar la cerradura y inmediatamente abrir la puerta.



No tengo este tipo de problema pero el aporte es interesante.

Si que tenia pensado instalar sensor infrarrojos y la seta de emergencia, lo que se me habia colado era como enclabar la puerta para que esta no pueda ser accionado manualmente. Hasta ahora lo cerrabamos desde el interior mediante un pestillo, pestillo que vamos a quitar al automatizar la puerta.

Respecto a que pasa si al irme la puerta no termina de cerrarse (obtrucción) no tengo una solución clara. El motor puede llegar a quemarse y la puerta puede quedar abierta. ¿Que proponeis al respecto? ¿Como se puede hacer para detectar esta anomalia? ¿monitorizando la corriente del motor?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2009)

siempre tenes que pensar vos en la situacion.

por ejemplo:

que el motor funcione solo 1 minuto y luego pare y de una alarma, se supone que cierra en solo 30 segundos o menos.

si dejas sola la cas ajorobate, asiq eu algo piola seria por ejemplo:
vos salis y el porton comienza a cerrar, NO TE VAS ! te quedas esperando afuera y mirando por el espejo retrovisor, se supone que es tu casa, si vos no la cuidas nadie lo hace.
entonces, te quedas esperando que una luz verde que pusiste afuera (puede ser la del semaforo ) se prenda.
el micro cuando verifica que el porton cerro correctamente y el motor se apago (o sea que todo esta ok) te avisa con el encendido de esa luz.....AHI TE PODES IR TRANQUILO.

si estas en tu casa entonces un intento de que alguien te lo abra desde afuera con una palanca accionara una alarma.

en fin, antes de diseñar algo tenes que vivirlo un tiempo , las posibilidades y ver como cubrirlas........con un micro podes hacer cualquier cosa.

saludos


----------



## xengu (Jun 10, 2009)

Gracias fernandob,

Límitare mediante un temporizador que el motor nunca este más de 30 segundos activo, la maniobra dura unos 25 segundos.  Tambien es buena idea esperar a la confirmación visual (semaforo) para indicar que la puerta se ha cerrado correctamente. En realidad no dispongo de semaforo, dispongo de un luz naranja interbitente, pero como tu bien dices es buena idea que este interbitente cambie de frecuencia en los últimos destellos para confirmar que se ha cerrado correctamente.

Respecto a la alarma no es mala idea pero aun y así tengo que enclabar la puerta mediante un sistema electro-mecánico para que no se pueda abrir la puerta manualmente.

haber si esta semana cuelgo del foro los diagramas de flujo del control.

Un saludo.


----------



## Apuleyo (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola muchachos, tengo la intención de hacer lo mismo para mi casa. Quiero hacer yo la centralita de control, y mover el portón mediante piñón y cremallera (portón corredizo, o lineal). Lo que sí, veo muchas opciones con respecto al control remoto... ¿qué me recomiendan? tenía en mente los típicos controles que se usan como llaveros, ¿alguién tiene idea de su funcionamiento? Si no me equivoco modulan con ask o psk, cierto? Gracias por cualquier dato que puedan brindarme.


----------



## CiberNALA (May 7, 2013)

Buenas, escribo porque necesito un poco de orientación de como seguir con esta idea. Tengo una puerta corrediza que quiero abrir y cerrar con un motor AC 220v de 1HP. El motor ya esta instalado y funciona bien, falta pulir la forma de controlarlo, en este momento tengo 2 pulsadores, uno lo hace girar para un lado y el otro, valga la redundancia, para el otro. Además, tengo que estar apagando y encendiendo desde una tecla la cerradura magnetica. Me gustaría poder utilizar un pulsador inalámbrico para hacer mover la puerta: 1 pulso, desactiva la magnetica y abre la puerta hasta el tope, otro pulso manda a cerrar y activa la magnetica. ¿Alguien se anima a ayudarme? Desde ya, muchas gracas!

Me olvide de aclarar, el motor tiene 4 cables, supongamos que sean ROJO-AZUL-AMARILLO-VERDE. ROJO-AZUL dan continuidad, AMARILLO-VERDE, dan continuidad. Conectando ROJO-AZUL en el positivo y AMARILLO-VERDE en el neutro, el motor gira para un lado, y conectando ROJO-AMARILLO y VERDE-AZUL gira al inverso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 7, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, para aportar a tu proyecto, sera necesario añadir finales de carrera, en ambos extremos del recorrido max. que tendra dicha puerta.
Puedes implementar algun sistema logico cableada a reles, o bien implementar algun microcontrolador.


----------



## jamesoro (May 7, 2013)

men modificaiones salen muchas, pero debe poner las fotos de los componentes por que asi es muy dificil decir algo


----------



## migueleduv (May 23, 2013)

Hola mi aporte es para el que queria automatizar un porton.
Por lo que demandas de automatizacion, creo que lo mejor es un PLC, un siemens LOGO, es facil de programar, vale 600 pesos argentinos.
Te trae cuatro salidas y si no recuerdo mal 8 entradas, las entradas son las señales,(fines de carrera, sensores, etc): y las salidas son las de comando,(motores, valvular, etc).
Yo usaria una de las cuatro salidas para el motor, la otra para inversion de marcha, la tercera, para la puerta y la cuarta el cierre de la puerta.
Las señales seria un final de carrera en cada extremo del porton para delimitar el recorrido, un fin de calera en cada extremo de la puerta, un final mas de carrera de seguridad solo arriba.
La verdad que con un LOGO de mas salidas, podes hacer maravillas pero te vas a tener que armar de paciencia.
jeje
saludos


----------

